# Tablet Survey



## RCoon (Jul 5, 2016)

Afternoon members.

My cousin works for Mozilla, and has asked that I spread this survey around to try and garner some responses for their dev team.

_I'd be really grateful if you could spare 10 minutes to fill out this online survey my team is carrying out at work. If you could also share it with others that would be even better, we want to get as many responses as possible!

We're particularly interested in getting responses from people who might describe themselves as "tech pessimists" or "late adopters" of technology or who don't currently own a tablet computer, so if you can think of someone who might fit that description then please consider sharing it with them directly.

Thank you!_


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 5, 2016)

Done.


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2016)

Duuuuuuuuuunnnnnnne


----------

